# Cancelled cycle of IUI, now have to wait until October!



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi, I've just had my first iui cycle cancelled due to overstimulation. I had three large follicles on my first scan (day 7) but they left me on the same dose of gonal f for the weekend then rescanned on Monday (day 10) and as they were all still growing they recommended reducing my dose. Unfortunately by then I was already surging so the doctor called me on my mobile at work and cancelled my cycle as he said the chance of triplets was too great with 3 big follicles. I'm feeling really upset, very tearful and can't believe I have to wait until October to try again! Does anyone know why they like to wait until the cycle after next?

Also, the last dose I gave of gonal f  was 25iu from a new pen, then got cancelled the next day so I have a whole pen that I'm supposed to throw away now as it only lasts 28 days! If only the clinic had reduced my dose after my first scan..... Oh well! I'm just so disappointed to have never even got to the insemination. Two months seems like forever!


----------



## shacky (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi pumpkin, I was in a similar situation earlier in the year, I didnt overstimulate but my hubby's sample had really low motility which it hadn't had before. It's just soooo disappointing when you do all the prep and nothing happens. I think with most treatments if they have had you stim they like a rest cycle, I am doing the same before our next ivf cycle. 

I am going to plan us a nice weekend away while I'm not being scanned every 5 mins, and planning a spa day and some acupuncture to get me fit and ready for next round so plan some treats for yourself and do the things you can't do in October   

Big hugs to you, we were devastated when our first iui was cancelled, but you will get there. Xx


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Shacky! You're right I know, I need to view it as an opportunity to enjoy myself and also get healthier before October. It's just so hard to wait again, there had been so much waiting already! 

Sorry to hear that your cycle was cancelled too. Could they not do icsi if the motility was poor? I guess maybe they need to have notice for that. When are you cycling again? Big   and   for you.


----------



## shacky (Apr 11, 2012)

You're welcome  

All the waiting is the worst bit!! We all just want to get to the stinky nappies and sleepless nights  

Our iui was cancelled because of the motility, because they hadn't done egg collection or anything we couldn't easily switch over to ivf. Now we are doing ivf it is easy to use icsi if we want/need to. This time (ivf #1) DH counts were not too bad so we did half icsi and half ivf. Cycling again probably end of September depends on when af turns up..

Good luck for October


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha ha, I know it's amazing to think we're looking forward to lack of sleep and dirty nappies!  

Sorry I just re-read your post, I hadn't twigged that it was iui you did the first time. Well doing half icsi and half not sounds sensible so fingers crossed it all works perfectly next time! 

I think I'll be getting my AF early this month (god I hope so my boobs are AGONY after the gonal f, if we'd actually got as far as the iui I'd be sure I was pregnant!) so we might be trying again as early as late September so we could be cycling at the same time. Lots of luck and   to you. Xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya hun

Not matter what treatment you have had it does seem that clinics like to have a wait before trying again.
I would say they are making sure that your body recovers from your OHSS and all drugs out of your system before going through the next treatment 

Why don't you join in the chatter with the other girls waiting to start their next treatments http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=287607.500


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks shellebell will check it out!


----------

